# ZR Team 7.0 - rote Decals mit Aceton entfernen oder wie?



## Karup (22. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir nun im Baumarkt Aceton gekauft und versucht, die Decals zu entfernen.

Mit einem Fön die rote Schrift angewärmt und dann mit einem in Aceton getauchten Lappen mir einen Wolf gerieben => nyx passiert 

Was mache ich falsch, bzw. wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Danke


----------



## Rubik (22. Mai 2015)

So lassen wie es ist!
Was stört an den Decals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (22. Mai 2015)

Habe verschiedene Gründe dafür....


----------



## bik3rid3r (22. Mai 2015)

Schau in der SuFu nach "Radon Decals entfernen". Das wurde schon des Öfteren gefragt.


----------



## Karup (22. Mai 2015)

Habe ich vorher gemacht und mich dran gehalten, was dort geschrieben wird.

Nämlich vorher erwärmen und dann mit Aceton abwischen, wobei es ja nichtmal mit starkem reiben bei mir geklappt hat.

Daher frage ich ja nach.


----------



## Karup (22. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese lackiert sind oder nicht?


----------



## bik3rid3r (22. Mai 2015)

Über den Decals ist auf jeden Fall noch ne Klarlackschicht. Wenn die weg ist sollte es einfacher gehen.


----------



## help (22. Mai 2015)

Karup schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese lackiert sind oder nicht?


Mal mit dem Fingernagel bei einer Kante gefühlt? Merkt man doch gleich ob da noch was darüber ist...


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. Mai 2015)

Sieht halt danach scheiße aus. Rubbelst den Klarlack mit Aceton runter, aber nur da wo das Decal sitzt. Am restlichen Rahmen ist ja weiterhin Klarlack drauf, der womöglich im Gegensatz zur schwarzen Grundfarbe(Glänzend) Seidenmatt ist. Kann dann so aussehen (Unten rechts an der Kettenstrebe, hatte da auch mal probeweise einen Schriftzug entfernt)





Bild größer: http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1689/1689340-yvw8u85l89vk-p1010445-original.jpg

Müsste man danach ne Lage Klarlack über die Stelle sprühen.


----------



## Karup (22. Mai 2015)

Ja, leider kam die Mail von Radon jetzt erst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rahmen ist lackiert und die Decals auch unter Lack.

Also habe ich nun Pech und muss die dran lassen denke ich, oder ich versuche es wirklich mal mit nem Folienradierer und muss dann halt evtl. nochmal Klarlack drüber machen.
Sieht halt im Moment etwas blöde aus, weil vom Radon das "n" fehlt ^^

EDIT:
Betrifft das Radon ZR Team 29 7.0 mit Rahmen 2015 (grau mit roten Decals)


----------

